# Lan And Dataone



## amit2005 (Dec 13, 2007)

hi...me n my fren planning to buy dataone 500 plan...i just wanted to know that can we both share the connection over LAN.which means..with the same modem he's connected via USB n me connecting my PC thru LAN port available on the modem...if yes then is it required to connect the pc to net thru usb first before my pc get connected to net..or do i also require the modem....


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 13, 2007)

I do not think it acts as a hub or a router, you can try installing two lancards and using Internet Connection Sharing


----------



## din (Dec 13, 2007)

May be these threads will help ?

Reference Guide on How to Share DataOne Connection.... By  *Choto Cheeta*

setup a home wifi-lan, share internet connection By *infra_red_dude*


----------

